
Startups Seek to Challenge Craigslist in Online Classifieds - cookscar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/startups-seek-to-challenge-craigslist-in-online-classifieds-1470303008
======
arcanus
> The Bellevue, Wash., company’s valuation would stretch to roughly $1.2
> billion from about $70 million just two years ago.

How valuable is craigslist? That is a serious warchest to try to disrupt what
is essentially run as a non-profit with a website from 1995.

